# is the HD Tivo good enough?



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

I qualify for the lifetime offer on a HD Tivo but now I learn from this forum that DirectTV is not accessible?


Also, does the new HD Tivo retain these annoying limitations, or have they addressed them by now?

No slow motion, and the weirdest responding remote I've ever used. (weird not in a good way..)

ONLY a 30 minute buffer? Very limiting compared to all other DVRs I have, which are obviously only limited by my free space..

18 minutes of static screen after you've watched a show, before finally returning to live TV? Totally nonsensical.

NO PROVISION for offloading more than one show in sequence (for overnight offloading to VHS)? (Tivo To Go has other caveats and limitations which irk me, but I've used it in a pinch.)

My series 2 actually switches channels at night to some inane 30 minute Tivo Ad. I've missed the middle of many good shows and I've promised myself I'd never buy another Tivo offering. This is an outrageous policy! Have they stopped it yet??

Thanks for any info so I can make my decision, $300 is a good price for 400 hr Tivo but,
Tivo's stupid policies look very bad with so many better solutions out there (but then again PC and standalone DVR devices are far less "handsfree" than Tivo),

jojo


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What the heck is VHS?


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> What the heck is VHS?


LOL, I have enough coasters now, ty..

VHS stands for very handy storage.
I've never lost 4 hrs of programming on a tape.

VHS shows will still be playable in 15 yrs, DVDs won't last 10 yrs. With DVDs, every new day, it's go or no go, no wiggle room..

jojo,

thanks for confirming for me that this new acct works, i'm a newbie here and this forum appears to be well run (so far)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jojo-maybe I'm misreading something, but other than the 30 min buffer, my TiVos (I have an S2 & S3) have NONE of the behavior you refer to.

I have slo-mo, I have a great remote, I have never had 18 mins of static on the end of a recording, and my TiVos never change to another channel if they are recording something I have requested. What did I misread?

And given the choice between a VHS tape or a DVD being needed 10 years from now, I don't think there's a question. DVD.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> No slow motion, and the weirdest responding remote I've ever used. (weird not in a good way..)


All TiVos have had slow-motion since the beginning; the Series3 and TiVoHD both have it as well. Not sure what you mean by "weirdest responding" when referring to the remote.



jojodoesit said:


> ONLY a 30 minute buffer? Very limiting compared to all other DVRs I have, which are obviously only limited by my free space..


People have brought this up for as long as TiVo has been around. Some will respond that you shouldn't watch enough Live TV for that to matter. I find the half-hour length is usually good enough for me, though I wouldn't mind it being extended to an hour.



jojodoesit said:


> 18 minutes of static screen after you've watched a show, before finally returning to live TV? Totally nonsensical.


From what I've seen, the keep or delete screen that comes up at the end of recording will only stay there for two or three minutes before returning to the Now Playing list or the recording's information screen. After that, it's another five or ten minutes (at most) before it returns to Live TV. Some people would prefer that it doesn't even do that.



jojodoesit said:


> NO PROVISION for offloading more than one show in sequence (for overnight offloading to VHS)? (Tivo To Go has other caveats and limitations which irk me, but I've used it in a pinch.)


This has been requested many times as well. I don't really make use of the Save to VCR function, so I can't really comment much on this. TiVoToGo will probably be your best bet, once it's enabled for the S3/THD next month, and there are plenty of ways to convert it to DVD format if needed.



jojodoesit said:


> My series 2 actually switches channels at night to some inane 30 minute Tivo Ad. I've missed the middle of many good shows and I've promised myself I'd never buy another Tivo offering. This is an outrageous policy! Have they stopped it yet??


This recording is the Teleworld program that is used by TiVo to send out special videos and trailers for use on the Main Menu (the star item). Some people are annoyed by this, but it will not interrupt previously scheduled recordings to record this. Your TiVo will usually ask to change the channel to record it, but if you haven't used the remote for a certain amount of time (10-15 minutes, I think), it assumes you're not watching and won't ask. Your best bet it to record whatever program you're watching.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jojodoesit said:


> I qualify for the lifetime offer on a HD Tivo but now I learn from this forum that DirectTV is not accessible?


Just to be clear: No, neither the Series 3 or TiVo HD will work with DirecTV.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

jojodoesit said:


> VHS shows will still be playable in 15 yrs, DVDs won't last 10 yrs.


I wouldn't bet money on either of those being true.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

astrohip said:


> jojo-maybe I'm misreading something, but other than the 30 min buffer, my TiVos (I have an S2 & S3) have NONE of the behavior you refer to.
> And given the choice between a VHS tape or a DVD being needed 10 years from now, I don't think there's a question. DVD.


Since you've so carefully worded your reply, you sound like you could get a PR job at Tivo.  I can't believe you don't know about these annoying quirks (and only TIVO has them, so I must assume they would be easily avoided or fixed).

The 18 minute post screen fills up most of the buffer after every show is run from Now Playing..

I've never come across a slow motion button in 5 yrs. You like the response of the remote?, I don't. They modified it a long while ago, probably under pressure from content providers.

Just record what your Tivo does overnight and see how it commandeers your channels. This plays havoc with other recording devices which are programmed to record on the channel I specified before retiring to bed.

"And given the choice between a VHS tape or a DVD being needed 10 years from now, I don't think there's a question. DVD."

You mean quality is your highest concern?

I have 2 and 3 yr old DVDs which are already highly pixelated and many DVD which won't load at all. Don't know what's on them... Out of 1000's of VHS tapes 2 have broken. And the tape is repairable anyway. Some are from 1981 and still watchable (but I would recommend re-dubbing tapes every decade at least).

Thanks for replying, I come in here to learn,
jojo


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have many DVDs from 1998 that are just fine. I have hundreds from 1999 to 2001 that are still fine. I have my own recorded DVDs from several years ago that are still fine. No problems with any of my discs. Unlike the video tapes I trashed in 2001. Although I will be trashing any DVDs(except for a select few) I still own on Dec. 31st. I'm over 400 HD titles now and need the extra space soon in my other cabinet.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I have many DVDs from 1998 that are just fine. I have hundreds from 1999 to 2001 that are still fine. I have my own recorded DVDs from several years ago that are still fine. No problems with any of my discs. Unlike the video tapes I trashed in 2001. Although I will be trashing any DVDs(except for a select few) I still own on Dec. 31st. I'm over 400 HD titles now and need the extra space soon in my other cabinet.


Yeah, you're right at the time juncture when you'll start losing your disks.

Re-dub your files now!


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

nrc said:


> Just to be clear: No, neither the Series 3 or TiVo HD will work with DirecTV.


Thanks, that solves this for me.

Does Apple TV do what Tivo does?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> Since you've so carefully worded your reply, you sound like you could get a PR job at Tivo.  I can't believe you don't know about these annoying quirks (and only TIVO has them, so I must assume they would be easily avoided or fixed).


My TiVo units don't have them either. I've got three DirecTV units and an old Series 1. SOMETIMES the remote can be sluggish. Try a FiOS HD DVR sometime...



jojodoesit said:


> The 18 minute post screen fills up most of the buffer after every show is run from Now Playing..


I don't have any idea what you are talking about here.



jojodoesit said:


> I've never come across a slow motion button in 5 yrs. You like the response of the remote?, I don't. They modified it a long while ago, probably under pressure from content providers.


Button under the Pause button in the middle of the peanut remote. If you don't have a peanut remote, either you have one of the Sony T60s (which should still have it, but I don't know where), or you don't have the right remote (I think DirecTV sent some "universal" remotes with some refurbs). As for the response, you could be having hardware issues, or IR interference. If you are using an IR blaster to change channels on a STB and changing channels is slow, that could be due to the STB being slow to respond.

Some software versions have had response issues in the past. You should say what model and software you are talking about.



jojodoesit said:


> Just record what your Tivo does overnight and see how it commandeers your channels. This plays havoc with other recording devices which are programmed to record on the channel I specified before retiring to bed.


Turn off Suggestions. This is not a corporate secret.



jojodoesit said:


> "And given the choice between a VHS tape or a DVD being needed 10 years from now, I don't think there's a question. DVD."
> 
> You mean quality is your highest concern?
> 
> I have 2 and 3 yr old DVDs which are already highly pixelated and many DVD which won't load at all. Don't know what's on them... Out of 1000's of VHS tapes 2 have broken. And the tape is repairable anyway. Some are from 1981 and still watchable (but I would recommend re-dubbing tapes every decade at least).


I have 20+ year old VHS tapes. I can still play them. But they don't look good. The signal fades over time with VHS tapes no matter what. Re-dubbing isn't a good idea, as each generation will look worse than the previous due to signal loss. I've also lost several tapes to bad players, but never a DVD.

DVD is digital - it's more of an all-or-nothing system.

There are also differences between recorded and pressed DVDs in terms of age.

None of my pressed DVDs show any problems, unless they have been damaged - much like CDs. I've got 20 year old CDs that are perfectly fine, and other recent ones that don't play cleanly because my kids have messed with them and they weren't kept properly in cases.



jojodoesit said:


> Thanks for replying, I come in here to learn,
> jojo


Really, I thought you were here to argue...


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Also, does the new HD Tivo retain these annoying limitations, or have they addressed them by now?


Okay, I'll bite. These are some bizarre questions...in fact, I dare say they're almost troll worthy.

TiVo HD was never intended to support input from an outside source box like a satellite or cable box. Antenna and/or cable only, and optional CableCARD use.

You've never come across a slo mo button? Have you actually looked at the remote? Or were you somehow provided with the wrong one by a third party?

What are these changes brought about "under pressure from content providers" you speak of? Manually activating the 30SS? There doesn't seem to be many functional differences in the remote among the various TiVo models.

Weirdest responding remote you've used? Recent fast forward/30SS glitches notwithstanding, I think many people find it the most intuitive remote to use in their pile. I know I certainly do.

I'm rarely concerned with the contents of the buffer in excess of a few minutes. If I want to watch something taking place in the buffer that would exceed 30 minutes, and I'm going to fall more behind than that, I'd hit the record button and let it keep the rest of the program, including what may have been in the buffer prior to that moment up to its start time, if also present in the buffer. Besides, I'm normally watching something previously recorded. I never channel surf.

At first, I thought you meant static, as in snowy reception, but you meant a non-moving image. So the TiVo displays a menu after a program ends. What's your point? Answer the prompt to keep or delete and then navigate to another program or return to live tv. Or, the keep/delete prompt will time out to the menu.

After a period of time, the menu returns to live tv. Call it a screen saver of sorts. You act as if you're somehow obligated to wait for this timeout to occur instead of moving elsewhere on your own. What does this duration have to do with the buffer? Again, you act like you're trapped in the menus, (im)patiently waiting for live tv to resume on its own.

Okay, I've dubbed maybe 5 programs to a VCR in 4 years, so I'm gonna take a pass on this one. But I agree that cherished recordings should be recopied every few years on media of choice.

Your S2 TiVo, when not configured to use its internal tuner because you have a separate cable/sat box, expects to have exclusive control over the tuner of that box. The fact that you seem to be simultaneously using the output of that device to make recordings with other equipment is hardly TiVo's fault. Absent this bizarre dual-use scenario, why would I possibly care what channel(s) TiVo tunes to when I'm away and no recordings are underway?


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Krellion said:


> All TiVos have had slow-motion since the beginning; the Series3 and TiVoHD both have it as well.


Is it on the remote controller?

One more gripe I have, there needs to be a macro button to tell the Tivo not to delete any show I've specifically told it to record. This should be the default setting, but I'd settle for a macro switch somewhere. I've purchased 8 DVRs over the years, not including Tivo, and none of them delete files mindlessly.

I'm out of town a lot and it's a huge chore (without a space remaining readout) checking to see what my Tivo will delete before I get back...

Will they ever fix this?


----------



## flc (Jul 27, 2007)

jojodoesit said:


> Does Apple TV do what Tivo does?


Nope... not in anyway, shape or form


----------



## flc (Jul 27, 2007)

jojodoesit said:


> One more gripe I have, there needs to be a macro button to tell the Tivo not to delete any show I've specifically told it to record. This should be the default setting, but I'd settle for a macro switch somewhere. I've purchased 8 DVRs over the years, not including Tivo, and none of them delete files mindlessly.


Every DVR I've come across has to delete older programs to record new ones when space is full... You can set TiVo never to delete programs when setting up recordings? (from memory right now, but there is a "dont delete until I do" option)


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

jojodoesit said:


> The 18 minute post screen fills up most of the buffer after every show is run from Now Playing..


The menu screens that come up after a recording has finished playing 1) do not last 18 minutes before booting to live TV (5 minutes back to Now Playing + 5 minutes if no input before Live TV), and 2) do not affect the recording buffer in the slightest -- let alone "fill it." Unless your problem is that the buffers are filling with the last tuned channels while those menus are up? But I can't comprehend how you could have a problem with that -- if you haven't touched the remote in 10 minutes, then why do you care what channel the buffers are on?

Also, do keep in mind that I said "buffers" -- the THD and S3 both have 2 buffers, one for each tuner.



jojodoesit said:


> I've never come across a slow motion button in 5 yrs. You like the response of the remote?, I don't. They modified it a long while ago, probably under pressure from content providers.


Well, I don't know what to tell you about that. What model Tivo are you familiar with? Because every single Tivo-built Series 1 and every single Series 2 (and every single Series3/THD) has a slow-mo button on the remote. But really, do you think we are lying to you? I have a Toshiba Series2 w/ DVD and a Series3--both have a slow-mo button. I promise, the THD has one too.

Also, I'm not sure what you mean by the "response of the remote" and its being modified "under pressure from content providers." Unless you are a twitcher who is used to Death Adder responsiveness from every component that touches your hands... Either way, many people regard the Series3/THD boxes as the snappiest that they have handled (I know mine smokes my SD-H400) -- the present 9.1 problems notwithstanding (and soon to be corrected).



jojodoesit said:


> Just record what your Tivo does overnight and see how it commandeers your channels. This plays havoc with other recording devices which are programmed to record on the channel I specified before retiring to bed.


This is a non-issue for the THD and Series3. They do not permit input from another device, so there is no "coordination" involved. Also, while Tivos occassionally do tune to pre-programmed channels to receive certain "proprietary content" (like Showcases or those Now Playing featured ads), they have never been programmed to interrupt a scheduled recording for that purpose. If you enter an overnight recording, your Tivo should record it no matter what. But again, there are 2 tuners in the HD boxes, so unless you are recording 2 programs in the middle of the night that are on at the same time as the proprietary Tivo content, this should never be close to a problem.

I have no comment about VHS vs. DVD. I archive to fixed storage (from my S2, and soon from my S3 ).


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

You are not using your TiVo properly, and your home theater setup is wired incorrectly. Correct me if I'm wrong:

You record stuff using the tivo, then you record that stuff off to VHS tapes using the "save to vhs" feature. You also setup your VCR to record stuff onto VHS using a timer, independent of tivo. You have the VCR input connected to the output from the tivo, and the output of the vcr into your tv.​
You should have specified that the "18 minutes of green" was showing up when you watch the VHS tapes you made, not when you are actually watching something directly off the tivo. Tivo does not lock you into any menus, but watching a recording of the menu would appear to have you locked in to it.

Offloading to VHS (and even DVD) is really a poor way to be archiving shows, and there is no provision for multiple saves like you request because you are likely the only person who is doing such a thing. VHS has terrible quality, and will most certainly degrade in 15 years -- if you can even find a working VCR in 15 years. DVD media will also degrade. The solution is to use tivotogo and re-encode the files into xvid or maybe h.264, and archive those on an external hard disk. Make 2 copies if you are worried about that. You are much more likely to be able to watch something in 15 years that was on a hard disk (and subsequently copied to newer hard disks) than on a VHS tape.

If you want to fix your cable setup (assuming you have cable, but the same is true for an antenna), you should:

Find where the cable comes in from the wall
put a splitter on it
run 1 of the splits into the tivo, then out of the tivo into the tv
run the other split into your vcr, then out of the vcr into the tv. Your tv will need to have multiple inputs.
when you want to archive from tivo to vhs, you will need to rewire so the output from tivo goes into the vcr, but you will need to put it back when you want to record something using the vcr timer.
If you have satellite then you need 2 boxes from your satellite company. There's no way to have 2 independent sources coming from 1 satellite signal.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> Is it on the remote controller?


I said as much, but you seem to have ignored my post. Do you have the TiVo peanut-shaped remote with the TiVo button center top? It's the button under the Pause button in the middle, with "Slow" printed on it. If you don't have a peanut remote, you have an old Sony T-60 (which has a different remote, but should still have a Slow button I believe - do the DVD combo units have non-standard remotes as well?), or are using a universal remote - and not having a slow button is not the fault of TiVo in that case.



jojodoesit said:


> One more gripe I have, there needs to be a macro button to tell the Tivo not to delete any show I've specifically told it to record. This should be the default setting, but I'd settle for a macro switch somewhere. I've purchased 8 DVRs over the years, not including Tivo, and none of them delete files mindlessly.
> 
> I'm out of town a lot and it's a huge chore (without a space remaining readout) checking to see what my Tivo will delete before I get back...
> 
> Will they ever fix this?


Ask them to add a "feature". It's not a bug - they can't fix it. If you want a macro, get a remote capable of using them (like the higher-end Harmony remotes).

Given your posts, I'm thinking one of the following:

1) You are simply trolling in general. I hope not.

2) You don't have an actual TiVo - but you seem to be commenting enough on TiVo features that I don't believe this is the case

3) You have a TiVo, but somehow in 5 years you haven't found the button actually labeled "Slow", and don't understand the basic functionality of a TiVo.

4) You have a seriously broken unit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

FYI,
Here's the last thread the OP started.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

JYoung said:


> FYI,
> Here's the last thread the OP started.


So you claim he's a troll.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Joybob said:


> So you claim he's a troll.


I claim nothing.

I invite people to read his last thread and make their own decisions.


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

This guy reminds me of a former coworker who complains about every software tool he has to use because he has to do it their way, and can't customize it to work exactly as he thinks it should be used. Most things are designed based on compromises that suit the vast majority of people that will be using them. Some customization may be offered, but you have to balance that with the amount of complexity it will create.


> No slow motion, and the weirdest responding remote I've ever used. (weird not in a good way..)


Slow motion is on my old Series 1 remote as well as the new TivoHD remote I have. Right there, as others have said, and clearly labeled. Truthfully while I was at work I couldn't remember it, since I don't use it often, but it's there. The remote is good, always has been. I got no complaints about it. In fact everything about the Tivo UI I find very intuitive and easy to use. In fact it's one of the most intuitive computer/electronics devices I've ever used. I wish other people would copy it.


> ONLY a 30 minute buffer? Very limiting compared to all other DVRs I have, which are obviously only limited by my free space..


First, 30 minutes is good. Second, how many DVRs have you used? I didn't think there were that many. And from my experience, at least with the two Motorola boxes I used, they are not nearly as good. 


> 18 minutes of static screen after you've watched a show, before finally returning to live TV? Totally nonsensical.


Huh? What? Please explain. 


> I've never come across a slow motion button in 5 yrs. You like the response of the remote?, I don't. They modified it a long while ago, probably under pressure from content providers.


Well that's just nonsensical. What functions did they modify? 


> NO PROVISION for offloading more than one show in sequence (for overnight offloading to VHS)? (Tivo To Go has other caveats and limitations which irk me, but I've used it in a pinch.)


This is that important to you? I know if I let mine build up like you apparently let your's, I'd never get around to watching it all. Heck, it's easy to put another harddrive in these things and not worry about it. And with TivoHD you can add an external drive.


> One more gripe I have, there needs to be a macro button to tell the Tivo not to delete any show I've specifically told it to record. This should be the default setting, but I'd settle for a macro switch somewhere. I've purchased 8 DVRs over the years, not including Tivo, and none of them delete files mindlessly.


Where are you finding all these different DVRs with infinite space? What do you expect to happen? And what do you mean by macro? I don't think you know what that word means. But the options are there, always have been. Again, it's a compromise. They chose defaults of 5 and delete as needed to satisfy the largest number of customers. But they allow you to override those. You should have paid attention as you created them, and then it wouldn't be a chore to fix them all.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I claim nothing.
> 
> I invite people to read his last thread and make their own decisions.


Well, it's a slam dunk. That was, um, entertaining reading.

We can determine that he:
Has never read the owner's manual or even a product brochure
Has never examined a TiVo remote and/or thinks the TiVo remote, despite its many design and ease of use accolades, is lame and inferior
Records things and never deletes them, instead griping about how the season pass default is not KUID.
Thinks season pass creation is a burdensome, complicated process.
Archives far too many programs to a lowly VCR. I've never archived one minute in four years of TiVo ownership.
Hasn't noticed that his preferences/wanted features fly against almost anyone else around here.
Drives the TiVo with an external sat or cable box, yet schedules that device's tuner to do other channel changes to record on other equipment outside of the TiVo's control.
Thinks that the menu that appears after a program has been played back lingers on the screen far too long and should just magically go back to live tv on its own right away. Or, when dubbing to VCR, the menu should somehow not be recorded to the videotape.
Can't find the slow motion button, but wants to be able to program macro sequences.

Seriously, dude, I'm not trying to be an ass, but clearly you're not even trying to grasp the concepts that make TiVo, well, a TiVo.


----------



## Murf300 (Jun 2, 2007)

Guys, I am relatively new here, and I hope I am not going to get myself in trouble by saying this but this guy is obviously:

A) Trolling
B) Really stupid
C) An ass
D) Really misled
E) A, B & C


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

> No slow motion, and the weirdest responding remote I've ever used. (weird not in a good way..)


Here is the slow motion button!!! 


> I've never come across a slow motion button in 5 yrs. You like the response of the remote?, I don't. They modified it a long while ago, probably under pressure from content providers.


 how could you miss that?


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

Defond, how do we know that your picture, and all remotes that the rest of us have have not been photoshopped ?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

defond said:


> Here is the slow motion button!!!
> 
> how could you miss that?




Nice scrawlin'!


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

> Defond, how do we know that your picture, and all remotes that the rest of us have have not been photoshopped ?





> Nice scrawlin'!


LOL!!


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

His remote must look like my garage door opener's remote. It has a visor clip with a single button marked "dub to VCR."


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Since you've so carefully worded your reply, you sound like you could get a PR job at Tivo.  I can't believe you don't know about these annoying quirks (and only TIVO has them, so I must assume they would be easily avoided or fixed).
> jojo


Thanks for the kind comment on my reply. I've learned from years of posting in forum to try to be as specific as possible, and as polite as possible, in my replies. One never knows if a poster is a troll/idiot, or truly uninformed. So until I learn otherwise, post polite.

For example, what you call an annoying quirk may not even be on the radar screen of other users. One size does not fit all. Or it's even possible that an annoyance to you is easily solved with education (like a slo-mo button *does* exist).



jojodoesit said:


> The 18 minute post screen fills up most of the buffer after every show is run from Now Playing..


I think I am the 64th person to reply that I have absolutely no idea what this means.



jojodoesit said:


> Thanks for replying, I come in here to learn,


And we're here to illuminate. 



Keith Mickunas said:


> Defond, how do we know that your picture, and all remotes that the rest of us have have not been photoshopped ?


LOL! :up:


----------



## YoungGemini (Jan 12, 2007)

Figure I'll throw my 2 cents in, 

First off: The Tivo remote, as far as as remote that doesn't allow to you swap the buttons to wherever you want on it, its the best remote I've used. I tend to use my limited function (which I say only cause I can use it for my Tivo & TV and cause it doesn't support a lot of the features of the TV's) Tivo remotes over my universal remotes. 

As far as archiving TV shows, I've found the best way to achieve them is downloading the program w/ Tivo Desktop and in my case converting them to ipod video. Once I get my TivoHD, but before it supports HME I'll be using a little device I have that records whatever video is inputted onto a USB device in ipod video format. 

Reason I chose ipod video format is cause the mpeg 4 file is more compressed then most other formats and there is a free (and I think open source) program called mplayer which doesn't require installation on a computer to work, and I have an video ipod. I'm sure some people have figured out other video on the computer they prefer to use. 

Also w/ ipod video you can get about 12 hrs onto a DVD 4.7 gig and I believe quite a few devices are being made now that can play mpeg 4 off a DVD (Xbox has an update it will download when it sees the file).


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

I just got my TivoHD yesterday. I HATE the remote. Poorly laid out IMO and spongy/sluggish touch.

I have a Tivo Series 1 Sony remote which is great.... Anyone know if I could somehow make it work for this Tivo? (or taking other suggestions)... I have a pronto but would prefer a dedicated button remote for the Tivo.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LisaD said:


> I just got my TivoHD yesterday. I HATE the remote. Poorly laid out IMO and spongy/sluggish touch.
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 1 Sony remote which is great.... Anyone know if I could somehow make it work for this Tivo? (or taking other suggestions)... I have a pronto but would prefer a dedicated button remote for the Tivo.


If you are only going to use the HD, then I believe the Sony remote will work as I think it's transmitting on Code Zero. It should control any TiVo.

Of course, if you have multiple TiVos in the same room, then you have a problem.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Murf300 said:


> Guys, I am relatively new here, and I hope I am not going to get myself in trouble by saying this but this guy is obviously:
> 
> A) Trolling
> B) Really stupid
> ...


Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.

A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the second.

Or if I could record 6 hrs off to another recorder every night, that would be sufficient.

No other DVR on the market has these flaws.


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.
> 
> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the second.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ.

TiVo does not overwrite or expire programs if you tell it to. You can adjust the "keep until" settings for any program and season pass. One of the options is "keep until I delete".

Recording in batch might be nice, but you really should look into tivotogo.


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

TiVo records suggestions. That's one of it's features. If you don't like that feature, don't buy the device. It's a well known and documented feature and you should not be counting on TiVo to not be changing your cable box or TV tuner to another channel. It's not a flaw as it's working exactly as it is designed. 

You can override the ability to overwrite your programming. TiVo uses a default setting they believe will satisfy more users, and obviously it does as you are about the only person I've ever heard of that complains about this setting. Most people are concerned about recording the more recent episodes than the older ones. That's why the keep 5 episodes feature is there. And since priority is placed on newer episodes that's why it deletes older shows first. Obviously they haven't had enough demand to make these settings different or even a way to change that to the default setting or else they would have. 

Of course you are missing out on one of the most obvious features that TiVo has over all other DVRs, it's ability to be modified. If you put a big enough hard drive in, you won't have to worry about it overwriting your old shows. On my old Series 1 I used a 120GB drive along with the original 30GB, and I never had issues with it deleting stuff, even when using high quality recording. With my TiVoHD I have a 500GB drive. Now I'm sure you're going to counter with "I shouldn't have to modify it to make it work the way I (and only I) want it". But consider the fact that you have that option at all, it is truly amazing that TiVo doesn't try to stop this from occurring so that they could instead sell more/larger TiVos. 

Also, since you asked about TiVoHD you should be aware it doesn't change the channel on your other devices, because you have to feed it your cable or antenna directly and it uses it's internal tuners only. 

Oh, have you bothered to look at your remote and see that there is a slow-motion button? I see you're only complaining about 2 features now, and no longer complaining about that.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

LisaD said:


> I just got my TivoHD yesterday. I HATE the remote. Poorly laid out IMO and spongy/sluggish touch.
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 1 Sony remote which is great.... Anyone know if I could somehow make it work for this Tivo? (or taking other suggestions)... I have a pronto but would prefer a dedicated button remote for the Tivo.


As I noted in another thread, if cost isn't an issue, you may want to take a look at the new URC MX-810. You can see the remote from more angles 2min:05s into this downloadable video (grab the high-def version).

Many feel the MX-810 is the "best ever" remote design for DVRs. The menu and transport buttons are fairly large, have excellent feel, and are located in close proximity. The MSRP is $399, although some dealers offer discounts.

A cheaper alternative is the Harmony 720, available for about $139 from Costco. Its buttons are very small and feel very cheap by comparison, however.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.
> 
> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the second.
> 
> ...


Tivo never deletes recordings unless space is needed for recordings that *you* scheduled. Using the "Keep until" setting, you can determine which recordings get deleted and which do not when space is required for new scheduled recordings.

If you buy an eSATA drive for the Tivo (see FAQ at top of the forum), you can expand capacity and thus eliminate the deletions necessary to make room for new recordings.

Suggestions are only recorded using free space. The Tivo will not delete your recordings to make space for suggestions. And if you don't like suggestions, you can disable that feature under Settings -> Suggestions.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.
> 
> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the second.
> 
> ...


not onl;y a troll but a lousy troll at that. Plenty of things to pick on TiVo about but recording things off the TiVo to a VCR. Yah, that is of breathtaking importance to a large percentage of the DVR market. Thanks for playing.


----------



## mrbreakit (Oct 21, 2007)

The flaws that you refer to are indeed intended TiVo features. Features that have been in the product for quite some time.

Unlike many of the generic dvrs on the market, TiVo does not require the user to actively manage their hard drive. If the user wishes to do so, they can change the "Keep Until I Delete" setting when setting up a recording.

If you have not already noticed, TiVo is a digital video *recorder* and its sole purpose in life is to record. When you are not actively using the box, the TiVo will record Suggestions for you. So, when you come home, you have a bunch of great movies and tv shows already on your hard drive. Suggestions are on by default; however, you can turn them off. Most likely, this is the reason for the channel changes. (and, the box may record advertising content that is broadcast on obscure channels late at night, but scheduled recordings take precedence). And, a possible solution to your problem may be to set up manual recordings (recording a channel with an arbitrary start and end time).

Now, the TiVo can output video to a tv or any other device that accepts video input. But, the TiVo has no idea how a connected device will use the video stream. Outputting video to another device to be recorded is not a common use case, and certainly not a motivating factor for purchasing a TiVo.

What external recording device are you connecting your TiVo to? Why not use that device to record your programs directly?


----------



## YoungGemini (Jan 12, 2007)

Jojo,

Why don't you tell us a little more about your set-up?

Is the Tivo connected directly into the cable line or antenna or is it receiving its video feed from another device that it controls?

You've said you have the VCR plugged into the Tivo, is the VCR set-up to just record the whole night or are you using timers to control when its suppose to record?

If your just doing a blanket record of the whole night, you might want to consider setting timers on the vcr (your tape will get a lot more good stuff that way).

If your Tivo is plugged directly into a cable line or antenna then you may want to consider doing the same w/ the antenna jack on your vcr and you can just have your vcr record using its built in tuner.

Here is an example of my set-up: 

My cable line comes into my place, immediately splits off for where my living room TV is and the other to my cable modem.

Once it gets to my TV it is then split off again, one directly into my TV's analog tuner, once into my cable box (Comcast DVR which will be gone soon as my TivoHD arrives), once into my Tivo, once into a DVD Recorder, and once going into my bedroom.

The cable line in my bedroom is split between the Tivo and my other Tivo.

Currently I can record 5 programs at once if needed (2-Comcast DVR, 2-Tivo-One program on each Tivo, 1-DVD Recorder).

Also in the living room I have the cable box and Tivo feeding into an RCA switch which then feeds into the DVD Recorder, this way if I wanted to record something off the Tivo/Comcast DVR onto a DVD, I can set it to record just as you would a VCR, then I could still use the tuner on the DVD recorder to record something later.

Now Jojo might be trying to do the same thing I did when I had DirecTV: 
I had my Tivo control the DirecTV receiver (I was renting a room, so didn't want to shell out the bucks for a DTivo), I then had my DVD recorder programmed to record off off the output of the Tivo when specific programming would come on using timers. I recorded about 2-3 hrs/night which I could then watch at work the following night. But to avoid getting a lot of useless late night TV programming, I set my DVD recorder to record at specific times when I knew good programming would come on (and reviewed my Tivo's todo list each week to verify stuff didn't change).

The nice thing about cable is off 1 outlet, you can split and split.

And before anyone comments about it degrading the signal, on my cable box I can watch all my premium stations and on-demand stations w/ picture perfect clarity.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.


Ok, we get it. You've heard multiple responses, and continue to reply with the same complaints over & over. With absolutely no clue that you've been listening. Or learning. If you're not a troll (and I just don't get that _trollie_ feel from you), you are certainly hard-headed. Which means you don't really need our help.

What you call flaws, we call TiVo.

/unsubscribe


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.
> 
> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the second.
> 
> ...


This thread is such a train wreck. I can't look away!

Macro? You're not even using the word correctly! Perhaps you mean the noun form rather than the adjective: a single computer instruction that stands for a sequence of operations. A button "very large in scale or scope or capability" is completely ambiguous, but then again it's as nebulous as some of your other comments.

You can't run the season pass manager correctly or find the slow motion button, but you want the implementation of macro sequences? Um, no. Negative.

Once again, you need to let your TiVo manage the channel on the cable/sat box and quit recording things from it with other equipment. All this recording and dubbing...how can you watch all this stuff?

If your TiVo is so full that you're losing recordings to newer ones, you're just not doing things right. I mean that logically and conceptually.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 2 major flaws, overwriting programs...


Not a flaw - a very specifically intended procedure. You've told it to record more shows - it believes that the new shows are more important, since you have NOT stated that you want the old show specifically kept. It can be done automatically with your season passes, and with little effort on manual recordings.

But frankly, it sounds like you are trying to use a TiVo for archival purposes, which is not its intended function, and its not TiVo's fault that it doesn't meet your needs. You are simply recording WAY too much.



jojodoesit said:


> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem...


So buy a macro remote. This is not TiVo's problem to solve - the TiVo remote does not support macros at all.



jojodoesit said:


> and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.


Again, as explained, Suggestions can be turned off very easily. The TiVo data downloads, etc. can be eliminated by removing the specific channels it records them off from your Channels I Receive list. Then it has no reason to change the channel, unless of course you told it to record something. Of course, the TiVo assumes total control of the input device - you should not be using another recording device that presumes it has control as well on the same device. Of course, you could ALSO



jojodoesit said:


> a policy change would solve the second.


Or doing as suggested, but you don't do that.

It is now plainly obvious that you are a troll. You post twice in 13 months, complaining about the same thing. You don't respond to requests for more information, or suggestions. You simply reiterate your complaints despite the solutions offered. You have shown no willingness to "learn" as you claimed.

I'm guessing you found that Slow button after 5 years, since you no longer list that among your "major flaws".


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Murf300 said:


> Guys, I am relatively new here, and I hope I am not going to get myself in trouble by saying this but this guy is obviously:
> 
> A) Trolling
> B) Really stupid
> ...


Tivo has 3 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended. The 18 minutes of info screens are totally lame.

A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the last two.

Or if I could record 6 hrs off to another recorder every night, like any other DVR allows - my Sony, my Panasonic, my 2 different Toshiba models, that would be sufficient.

No other DVR on the market has these flaws, and I was hoping that sometime soon new Tivos would be as functional as other DVRs have become.

When I bought my Tivo there were very very few DVRs available.

The Season Pass feature really is worth a lot, but it's not worth the premium you pay considering the numerous limitations (and many other small irritants which I didn't mention}.

Tivo should study other DVRs and offer their capabilities as an option, it wouldn't require major changes, it's a no brainer.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> His remote must look like my garage door opener's remote. It has a visor clip with a single button marked "dub to VCR."


I guess Tivo didn't approve of my reply, it's been 2 days. Do they review all replies? If this gets posted I'll try again.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

This has been so entertaining! I know it simply can't be for real because no rational person would be unable to grasp the concepts put forth in this thread.

Back to the 18 minutes of menu display, eh? What in the world are you doing where you would care about that? Navigate away from the menus already! You act like you get stuck on the menu.

I bet enduring a forced tune to an Amber Alert or weather warning on a CableCARD-enabled TiVo HD would really blow your mind.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I claim nothing.
> 
> I invite people to read his last thread and make their own decisions.


I'm gonna go with Troll.


----------



## flc (Jul 27, 2007)

jojodoesit said:


> I guess Tivo didn't approve of my reply, it's been 2 days. Do they review all replies? If this gets posted I'll try again.


Read the header, where it says "this site is not part of TiVo, Inc"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

flc said:


> Read the header, where it says "this site is not part of TiVo, Inc"


The OP never saw the Slow button on the TiVo remote in over five years.
Nor does he appear to have read the TiVo manual nor most of the responses to his "questions".

You expect him to have seen that?


----------



## mikesown (Nov 15, 2005)

"Good enough"? Yes. Great? No. Why? Because:
- The menus are slow. Don't get me wrong- I know HD is very computationally intensive, but it's very annoying. Pressing a button and waiting 2 seconds for the menu to appear is a lot more frustrating than it sounds when it happens to you 20 times a day.

- There's no 2-way communication. Though Tivo probably has something up its sleeves(think a dongle) to fix this, you will likely have to splurge(or rent) to get 2-way communication for SDV channels and on-demand.

- The price. Yeah, Tivo is great and all, but is it really worth $250 + $17 a month with a contract, when a cableco DVR is $0 + $10 a month and no contract?

Overall, I'd rate the Tivo HD as 'adequate.' It does what it needs to do(everything that's advertised), it does it better than the competition(that's not saying much), but it has major limitations and annoyances.


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 3 major flaws, overwriting programs and changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended. The 18 minutes of info screens are totally lame.
> 
> A macro (adj: very large in scale or scope or capability) button would solve the first problem and a policy change would solve the last two.
> ...
> Tivo should study other DVRs and offer their capabilities as an option, it wouldn't require major changes, it's a no brainer.


3 flaws now? No, they are features. Why don't you pay attention? Turn suggestions off, and set your season pass to the settings that suit you. Sorry you can't queue things up to transfer to a VCR, but that is just a feature no one but you wants. Like I said repeatedly, and you ignore, put a larger harddrive in it and you'll be fine. But if they copied they other manufacturers, that would not be an option. That's what makes TiVo the best.

That macro button sentence of your's makes no sense. Is there supposed to be a button on the remote that says "do it the jojodoesit way"? Most people when they talk about macros and remotes are talking about buttons that execute a series of steps. Maybe you should learn how the terminology is used before you start throwing it around. If they through on a button that executed ever permutations of the series of commands that each and every user might want to execute, that remote would be infinite in size. Just what do you expect?

Did you find the slow button yet? Are you even trying to understand how this works? Why are you so stubborn?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has 3 major flaws, overwriting programs and *changing channels when I'm recording with another device, unattended.*


I'm gonna say this one more time, and then I'm done here: *the HD Tivo devices do not support cable or satellite boxes. You cannot "record with another device." This is a non-issue. If you insist on referencing it here, then I have to concur with the opinion that you are just a troll.* But, if you are seriously interested in the merits of the *Tivo HD*, as your thread title indicates, then you should acknowledge this and stop grousing. If on the other hand you just want to ***** without genuinely interacting with the community, then just say so so I can add you to my ignore list.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Revolutionary said:


> I'm gonna say this one more time, and then I'm done here: *the HD Tivo devices do not support cable or satellite boxes. You cannot "record with another device." This is a non-issue. If you insist on referencing it here, then I have to concur with the opinion that you are just a troll.* But, if you are seriously interested in the merits of the *Tivo HD*, as your thread title indicates, then you should acknowledge this and stop grousing. If on the other hand you just want to ***** without genuinely interacting with the community, then just say so so I can add you to my ignore list.


Sorry - if you think I'm ignoring you. This is what I got for 2 days..

You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
etc..

Now they're coming through.

I've recorded through Tivo with many other recording devices for 5 yrs. Unless, maybe, you're referring specifically to HD? I don't have one.

I've resisted adding a new drive to my Tivo since I already have more than 7 DVRs with hard drives. As a day trader, I have large data requirements and it all must be instantly accessible. Maybe some of you know how day trading works..

My remote doesn't look like the photos, my ex-wife did something (refurbished?). That's history..

HD won't work with DirectTV. That's good to know, because broadcast over-the-air offers only meager pickings.

You guys should acquaint yourselves with the pre-computer era meaning(s) of macro, otherwise you just sound ignorant. Excel programmers misused the word macro, but I understand they needed a short, unique catch-all term. Later programmers brought it into common usage.

Put me on your ignore list, that's what children do. Sorry, a threat of iggy is too funny.

I can't reply to everyone, but maybe we can all learn something if you repeat your snipes and I'll try to address them.


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

> I've resisted adding a new drive to my Tivo since I already have more than 7 DVRs with hard drives. As a day trader, I have large data requirements and it all must be instantly accessible. Maybe some of you know how day trading works..


That's just nonsensical. VHS is more accessible than the TiVo's hard drive? Once series 2 came along folders were added and it makes things pretty easy. 


> My remote doesn't look like the photos, my ex-wife did something (refurbished?). That's history..


Yet apparently it was TiVo's fault your remote wasn't right. 


> You guys should acquaint yourselves with the pre-computer era meaning(s) of macro, otherwise you just sound ignorant. Excel programmers misused the word macro, but I understand they needed a short, unique catch-all term. Later programmers brought it into common usage.


You should consider that many words have many meanings and that where and when you use them is significant. Regardless, the way you are using the word doesn't make sense. What exactly is this macro button supposed to do? Is it supposed to be psychic or something? Like I've already said, TiVo has chosen the defaults that make sense for 99.99999% of their users. And you want a button that automatically changes the way things work to what you think is ideal? Does that really make sense?


> HD won't work with DirectTV. That's good to know, because broadcast over-the-air offers only meager pickings.


You asked about the HD models. Why would we talk about Series 2 in the Series3 forum when you specifically asked about the HD models? Make up your mind. The two HD models work with cablecard or OTA. 


> Sorry - if you think I'm ignoring you. This is what I got for 2 days..
> 
> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> etc..


Were you logged in? I'm guessing not.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> You guys should acquaint yourselves with the pre-computer era meaning(s) of macro, otherwise you just sound ignorant. Excel programmers misused the word macro, but I understand they needed a short, unique catch-all term. Later programmers brought it into common usage.


But YOU are talking about a post-computer usage of the term, which is to have one action perform several.

Perhaps you should be the one to acquaint yourself with a dictionary:

macro (adj.): 1: being large, thick, or exceptionally prominent; 2 a: of, involving, or intended for use with relatively large quantities or on a large scale; 2b: of or relating to macroeconomics; 3: gross; 4: of or relating to a macro lens or to close-up photography. First prominant use in 1923, from the Greek _makros_, meaning long or large.

macro : a single computer instruction that stands for a sequence of operations. First prominant use in 1959. Derived as a short form of _macroinstruction_

Aside from that, you've shown that you are singularly unable to read and comprehend the responses given. Therefore you do not want help, you just want to complain. Go create a blog and do it.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

doconeill said:


> But YOU are talking about a post-computer usage of the term, which is to have one action perform several.
> 
> Perhaps you should be the one to acquaint yourself with a dictionary:
> 
> ...


So macro and macroinstruction are the same word to you? Macro has become slang for macroinstruction in today's computer-ese. Did I use the phrase macroinstruction button for what I would like to see to re-set Tivo defaults? No.

Many responses in here have been informative for me, but I'd rather you had told me that my few "easy" changes to Tivo had been implemented in HD (because it then would have the capabilities of every modern DVR, without the same-old limitations). We all know about some of the limitations, why defend them?


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> So macro and macroinstruction are the same word to you? Macro has become slang for macroinstruction in today's computer-ese. Did I use the phrase macroinstruction button for what I would like to see to re-set Tivo defaults? No.


Sigh...this is getting old.

You claimed you were using the term "macro" in its adjective mode - but the definition does not fit your requirement. A "macro" in remote terminology is in fact a form of macroinstruction - a button that performs a series of functions (like record show, go to record settings, set Keep Until I Delete). By your definition, you just want a big button that does specifically what you want it to.

By the way, the definitions are straight from Webster Online. They specifically say that "macro" in the noun form is correct as a short form of macroinstruction, so therefore they ARE the same word.



jojodoesit said:


> Many responses in here have been informative for me, but I'd rather you had told me that my few "easy" changes to Tivo had been implemented in HD (because it then would have the capabilities of every modern DVR, without the same-old limitations). We all know about some of the limitations, why defend them?


So other than the long lost Slow button, you have not replied to anything saying that any of your "issues" were solved with the given recommendations. You simply re-iterated that they are "flaws", despite the fact that you are the only one who believes they are, and the fact that you are using it improperly to begin with (more than one device told it is "control" of the STB).

I suggest you go with someone else's DVR that does what you want. It is obvious that the feature set of the TiVo is in conflict with your desires.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

doconeill said:


> Sigh...this is getting old.
> 
> You claimed you were using the term "macro" in its adjective mode - but the definition does not fit your requirement. A "macro" in remote terminology is in fact a form of macroinstruction - a button that performs a series of functions (like record show, go to record settings, set Keep Until I Delete). By your definition, you just want a big button that does specifically what you want it to. .


Yes, I would like a button that reset the Tivo to do no harm, no deletions and no channel changing, no ads, no stopping between program playbacks, just like every other DVR. What a concept! For users who want Tivo to mindlessly delete their shows chronologically they shouldn't press the button.



doconeill said:


> By the way, the definitions are straight from Webster Online. They specifically say that "macro" in the noun form is correct as a short form of macroinstruction, so therefore they ARE the same word. .


If Webster says they're the same word today, obviously that's the effect that slang has. I was programming IBM 360s in the 60's and we discussed macroassemblers far more than macroinstructions, so it would have been silly for us to use such slang.



doconeill said:


> So other than the long lost Slow button, you have not replied to anything saying that any of your "issues" were solved with the given recommendations. You simply re-iterated that they are "flaws", despite the fact that you are the only one who believes they are, and the fact that you are using it improperly to begin with (more than one device told it is "control" of the STB).


I should have thanked every sniper for their suggestions. When I bought Tivo years ago I didn't realize until these topic threads that I could use it "improperly".



doconeill said:


> I suggest you go with someone else's DVR that does what you want. It is obvious that the feature set of the TiVo is in conflict with your desires.


Yes, but I'm still waiting for other manufacturers to learn to implement something akin to Tivo's season pass scheduling.


----------



## Keith Mickunas (Jul 23, 2003)

> If Webster says they're the same word today, obviously that's the effect that slang has. I was programming IBM 360s in the 60's and we discussed macroassemblers far more than macroinstructions, so it would have been silly for us to use such slang.


Language evolves, deal with it. Especially over 40 years. Move on with life why don't you?

Still what you want is silly. A button that will change numerous functions on the TiVo at once would have significant consequences to the vast majority (meaning all but you) of their users. You are so stubborn you refuse to recognize that archiving to the VCR is not what this thing is intended for. Nor are you willing to look at any of the suggestions given to you to see if they can help you accomplish what you want.

The kicker is, as I have pointed out multiple times, if you just put a bigger drive in most of your troubles would be gone. You acknowledge that there are features in TiVo that aren't in the other DVRs that you want. Well the biggest advantage of TiVo IMHO is that you can modify it as you see fit. A large hard drive will eliminate the need for you to do the archiving, and thus the only thing you'll have to do is make sure you set up your season passes correctly.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

This is too stupid to be for real. Come on... I'd bet my last nickel somebody is yanking our collective chains.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

bareyb said:


> This is too stupid to be for real. Come on... I'd bet my last nickel somebody is yanking our collective chains.


As I've said before, this thread is ridiculous, but I can't look away. 

I'm having a very hard time believing that someone claiming to have 30-40 years of computer programming experience would struggle so much with the logic of TiVo's operation, its design philosophy, and how to integrate it with other television-related equipment.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

jojodoesit said:


> I was programming IBM 360s in the 60's and we discussed macroassemblers far more than macroinstructions, so it would have been silly for us to use such slang.


But it means the same thing - it was called a macroassembler because it put together a bunch of smaller instructions into a coherent single name that could be used when programming. The "macro" part means exactly what we're saying it means.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:



> As I've said before, this thread is ridiculous, but I can't look away.


Yeah. Me either...


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Mars Rocket said:


> But it means the same thing - it was called a macroassembler because it put together a bunch of smaller instructions into a coherent single name that could be used when programming. The "macro" part means exactly what we're saying it means.


Macro doesn't mean a sequence of steps, nor a bunch of anything. This is a misusage which has been promulgated by programmers who weren't concerned with word roots.

If you check this unbiased reference, you'll get the correct meaning;

http://www.msu.edu/~defores1/gre/roots/gre_rts_afx1.htm

For example, as a research meteorologist, I probably overuse the term macroenvironment in these days of planetary warming. It's obviously not about steps or a serial sequence.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

jojodoesit said:


> ONLY a 30 minute buffer? Very limiting compared to all other DVRs I have, which are obviously only limited by my free space..
> jojo


AFAIK, Any Tivo or Directiv DVR you have came with a 30 minute buffer for live TV. If your buffer is longer, then this is the result of a hack rather than from the superiority of the product being sold.

However, if you are watching a show while Tivo is officially recording it, there is no 30 minute limit on pausing or rewinding effectively giving you a larger "buffer".


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

jojodoesit said:


> Macro doesn't mean a sequence of steps, nor a bunch of anything. This is a misusage which has been promulgated by programmers who weren't concerned with word roots.
> 
> If you check this unbiased reference, you'll get the correct meaning;
> 
> ...


You seem to be hung up on arguing about a minor point, DESPITE the fact that you originally used the word in the sense of which you are arguing it doesn't actually mean (you need a button that performs several actions).

You must be French. They hate their language changing.

New uses for words, and new words, come about every day. Deal with it.

Oh, and by the way - your "unbiased" reference (apparently you consider most dictionaries biased) simply talks about the root of words when used as prefixes, which does not contradict (and in fact, is basically the same as) what I posted.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

doconeill said:


> You seem to be hung up on arguing about a minor point, DESPITE the fact that you originally used the word in the sense of which you are arguing it doesn't actually mean (you need a button that performs several actions).
> 
> You must be French. They hate their language changing.
> 
> ...


I'm not hung up on a minor point, just ask anyone who's studied etymology about the root of macro. If new words come out everyday, they should evolve logically. No?

And initially I wrote that I would want one button for setting KUID. After I thought about it, I wanted one button to reset my Tivo to operate like the simplest DVR I own, but still retain the Season Pass feature set (which I've been told is too much to hope for).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jojodoesit said:


> I would want one button for setting KUID.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

jojodoesit said:


> Yeah, you're right at the time juncture when you'll start losing your disks.
> 
> Re-dub your files now!


I know this part of the thread has been played out but I had to bring it up again because no one came up with the correct answer.

DVD Media WILL DEPEND ON THE DYE USED to determine how long your Burned DVD will last. :up:

Grade A media will last up to 50 years 



> Due to differences in organic dyes between CDs and DVD's, Gold label DVD's have a lab-rated life-span of 100 years, if handled properly. MAM-A silver label CDs and DVD's can start to degrade after 20-30 years.


http://www.larryjordan.biz/articles/lj_dvd_life.html


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

bareyb said:


>


All other DVRs are KUID. Have you never used one? Tivo has to be programmed not to 'keep' files.

I'm sure you guys know this..


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has to be programmed not to 'keep' files.


Either you've inadvertently structured your sentence logic incorrectly with that "not" in there, or you're suddenly arguing the opposite of what you have been up to this point.

You've been complaining that the default behavior of the TiVo is to delete files on its own if it determines that it needs the room for new recordings, but you prefer the behavior of "all other DVRs" being KUID by default.

If your sentence is in fact stated as you intended, then the cognitive pain of this thread ratchets up again. 

I'm used to TiVo. If I suddenly had a different DVR that was KUID by default for season passes, but could be set to delete if space was needed, I would simply set the latter option when establishing the season pass. I wouldn't be campaigning for some weird button on the remote to reverse the default retention behavior of recordings because I didn't bother to set this option correctly when I created the season passes.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Either you've inadvertently structured your sentence logic incorrectly with that "not" in there, or you're suddenly arguing the opposite of what you have been up to this point.
> 
> You've been complaining that the default behavior of the TiVo is to delete files on its own if it determines that it needs the room for new recordings, but you prefer the behavior of "all other DVRs" being KUID by default.
> 
> ...


Tivo is programmed not to 'keep' programs, by default.

Every other brand of DVR I've bought over the years (Panasonic, Sony, Toshiba and Phillips) 'keeps' all programs. They're KUID by default.

My Season Passes are all set to KUID, if I remember to.. 
But if I see a related show advertised which I want to record 4 days from now, I usually don't remember to tell Tivo to record this one AND please please don't delete it. What nonsense.. Then if I'm out of town for a week it's gone when I get back.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> Tivo is programmed not to 'keep' programs, by default.


Yes, I realize that. Automatic deletions are the default. But in your post a few hours earlier, you said:



jojodoesit said:


> Tivo has to be programmed *not* to 'keep' files.


 (bold emphasis mine)
That's not true. The TiVo has to be programmed (ie., its recordings configured) to keep files indefinitely instead of observing the default of eventually allowing automatic deletions. That's why I made the whole post about whether you accidentally had the word "not" in there.

You prefer KUID as the default, but that is not the TiVo default.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Yes, I realize that. Automatic deletions are the default. But in your post a few hours earlier, you said:
> 
> (bold emphasis mine)
> That's not true. The TiVo has to be programmed (ie., its recordings configured) to keep files indefinitely instead of observing the default of eventually allowing automatic deletions. That's why I made the whole post about whether you accidentally had the word "not" in there.
> ...


'Sorry 'bout that... I don't consider what the end-user does, by merely selecting options, to be programming.

And so to be clear, the lines should have read,

Tivo is programmed (by the original Tivo programmers) not to 'keep' programs, by default.

Tivo has to be programmed (by the original Tivo programmers) not to 'keep' files.

And KUID is not even a default setting, that's my gripe. With Tivo every recording separately becomes KUID or not. And that's some good added functionality, BUT KUID should be a default setting option! just as different recording resolutions are default setting options under Messages and Settings.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah, it wouldn't hurt to have a global default for KUID for folks who prefer that option every time.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't hurt to have a global default for KUID for folks who prefer that option every time.


It would be nice to have an "Apply as Default" setting but I think the reason TiVo didn't do it is because they didn't want people calling in saying "My TiVo didn't record the season finale of Lost because it was full!"

And then, there are the people who take KUID to the extreme...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The generally accepted consensus around here is that there is rarely ever a need to select KUID. It simply takes that piece of hard drive and makes it unavailable. There's a reason TiVo doesn't default to that. It severely limits the TiVo's (and any other DVR's) ability. I wish to hell my Comcast DVR didn't default to that! It's a pain to change it every single time I set up a season pass. If you don't turn it off the whole hard drive gets full in two weeks and you get constant "error messages" to delete shows to make room for new recordings. Truly bad planning on Moto's part and another clear way the TiVo Software is setup better. 

People that know the ins and outs of using TiVo almost never choose this option. Stuff will stay on the NPL for ages and as long as you have suggestions in the folder it's not going to go anywhere. I much prefer NOT to have KUID set to default. Then I'd have to change it every time to turn it off. 

Wanting this as a default only goes further to show that the OP has no idea how to use the TiVo software or he is simply being contrary to get a reaction from us here. Just about everything I've seen suggested in this thread is in direct opposition to what is commonly accepted here to be correct. Thus, I feel, that our collective chains are being yanked. NOBODY is that completely clueless unless they TRYING to be. Good for some yucks, but it's becoming a chore to make sure the newbies don't pick up any of this bad information as fact.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

bareyb said:


> The generally accepted consensus around here is that there is rarely ever a need to select KUID. It simply takes that piece of hard drive and makes it unavailable. There's a reason TiVo doesn't default to that. It severely limits the TiVo's (and any other DVR's) ability. I wish to hell my Comcast DVR didn't default to that! It's a pain to change it every single time I set up a season pass. If you don't turn it off the whole hard drive gets full in two weeks and you get constant "error messages" to delete shows to make room for new recordings. Truly bad planning on Moto's part and another clear way the TiVo Software is setup better.
> 
> People that know the ins and outs of using TiVo almost never choose this option. Stuff will stay on the NPL for ages and as long as you have suggestions in the folder it's not going to go anywhere. I much prefer NOT to have KUID set to default. Then I'd have to change it every time to turn it off.
> 
> Wanting this as a default only goes further to show that the OP has no idea how to use the TiVo software or he is simply being contrary to get a reaction from us here. Just about everything I've seen suggested in this thread is in direct opposition to what is commonly accepted here to be correct. Thus, I feel, that our collective chains are being yanked. NOBODY is that completely clueless unless they TRYING to be. Good for some yucks, but it's becoming a chore to make sure the newbies don't pick up any of this bad information as fact.


Well, I can't believe such a controlling personality such as you appear to be would want a mindless box to delete your shows chronologically. If you're getting "error messages" just delete some shows manually.

And I assume you don't have 8 other DVRs with hard drives like I do, I already have plenty of storage space, but even so, I will be buying the Add kit with a 500 gig drive because after finding no novel solutions here to my continual limitations with this 40 gig unit, I'm exasperated enough to get yet another hard drive.

And of course Tivo would rather I purchase a new Tivo box... I never said they were dumb, just devious... because, again, if I could off-load 4 or 6 hours every night I would never need to add a drive...


----------



## TivoNM (Oct 19, 2005)

jojodoesit said:


> Macro doesn't mean a sequence of steps, nor a bunch of anything. This is a misusage which has been promulgated by programmers who weren't concerned with word roots.
> 
> If you check this unbiased reference, you'll get the correct meaning;
> 
> ...


The whole macro debate is ridiculous. I decided that I would try to satisfy both sides here and hope for closure. First i have to reply to the comment about how language evolves...Once upon a time, the word dinner was used for lunch and supper used for dinner. I'm sure there are still some folks that still use dinner and supper vs. lunch and dinner, it doesn't mean they are wrong.

This info is taken from Wikipedia.com

A macro in computer science is a rule or pattern that specifies how a certain input sequence (often a sequence of characters) should be mapped to an output sequence (also often a sequence of characters) according to a defined procedure.

The term originated[citation needed] with macro-assemblers, where the idea is to make available to the programmer a sequence of computing instructions as a single program statement, making the programming task less tedious and less error-prone. Many different macro-instructions have been made available for various purposes, eliminating some of the repetitiveness of the programming, as well as simplifying the writing and the reading and understanding of the program, much of its complexity being hidden (more at #Text substitution macros below).

I really hope the OP will enjoy tivo for what it does do and stop complaing about all it doesn't do. I can tell you that neither the moxi dvr or the dtv dvr does half of what tivo does in an efficient manner. I have used both extensively and tivo is the only way to go. I agree with other posters, if you want to archive programs get setup with tivo togo. I have 4 programs that transfer automatically to my computer every time they record. I then put them on dvd or transfer them back to the tivo when I'm ready to watch it. If my tivo happens to delete it before i got to watch it I know it is safe on my computer or dvd. I only have a hd in my puter that is 160gb and I have probably 50 programs (shows) on my computer plus my other sw and still have not used more that than 60% of my hd.

If you still don't think tivo is going to fit your lifestyle, build a dvr to your liking. Let us know however how that turns out and how efficient it will be compared to your tivo.


----------



## TivoNM (Oct 19, 2005)

JYoung said:


> It would be nice to have an "Apply as Default" setting but I think the reason TiVo didn't do it is because they didn't want people calling in saying "My TiVo didn't record the season finale of Lost because it was full!"
> 
> You are absolutely 100% correct, tivo was built to make recording easy for the masses. The software and defaults were designed so that folks in the silver generation and those who aren't good with electronics and gadgets could use without the extra frustration that the setting of the clock on most VCR's caused.
> I am an ex-tech support agent for tivo and I have to tell you that not everyone gets the simple functions still. Yes, I did have people call me to tell me that their tivo deleted a show when it was not asked or tivo isn't recording their programs. The delete issue is space was needed. The not recording issue, people didn't realize how much they had on the tivo to KUID which would not allow other programs to record.
> ...


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

jojodoesit said:


> And I assume you don't have 8 other DVRs with hard drives like I do, I already have plenty of storage space, but even so, I will be buying the Add kit with a 500 gig drive because after finding no novel solutions here to my continual limitations with this 40 gig unit, I'm exasperated enough to get yet another hard drive.
> 
> And of course Tivo would rather I purchase a new Tivo box... I never said they were dumb, just devious... because, again, if I could off-load 4 or 6 hours every night I would never need to add a drive...


I've been meaning to ask...what in the world are you doing with all this storage capacity? Do you actually_ watch_ anything? Are you about to spend a year in a cave or something? (A cave with 120 volts AC, apparently.)


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> I've been meaning to ask...what in the world are you doing with all this storage capacity? Do you actually_ watch_ anything? Are you about to spend a year in a cave or something? (A cave with 120 volts AC, apparently.)


I think I've previously mentioned my day trading information requirements, they need to be quickly accessible, DVDs won't do during a complicated series of trades. 8 hours every weekday, on various satellite channels, including good shows after the market closes. I pull snippets off Tivo and edit them with my other DVRs. I can then high speed dub (24 times realtime) to DVD and handcarry the info to technical analysis brainstormings at my broker's.

I was a solar forecaster for DOD at the National Observatory of Athens in the 80's, and now I lecture in cosmology and practical astronomy. I use clips from Tivo-ed science series in my presentations.

I'm also a piano teacher and technician. Currently, I'm halfway through a 6 week lecture on our biological affinity for fundamental musical 'universals'. My favorite instructional video-ed musical performances were all Tivo-ed, at some point.

Tivo works well (wishlists etc.) for scheduling shows and series of shows, while not recording reruns.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

jojodoesit said:


> I think I've previously mentioned my day trading information requirements, they need to be quickly accessible, DVDs won't do during a complicated series of trades. 8 hours every weekday, on various satellite channels, including good shows after the market closes. I pull snippets off Tivo and edit them with other DVRs. I can then high speed dub (24 times realtime) to DVD and handcarry the info to technical analysis brainstormings at my broker's.
> 
> I was a solar forecaster for DOD at the National Observatory of Athens in the 80's, and now I lecture in cosmology and practical astronomy. I use clips from Tivo-ed science series in my presentations.
> 
> ...


That actually sounds damn interesting. I've always wondered what evolutionary advantage we could get from being able to tell if a sound is in tune or not.


----------



## jojodoesit (Sep 23, 2006)

Joybob said:


> That actually sounds damn interesting. I've always wondered what evolutionary advantage we could get from being able to tell if a sound is in tune or not.


Being able to identify or at least recognize different audio frequencies (like recognizing frequencies of light - which we call colors) helped us to survive and later to develop languages. Most animals learn to associate different patterns of sounds with threat or foe, food or predator, but humans have made an expressive 'game' of pitches and overtones. Our discriminating ability begins early in children with the natural harmonic series, it's the fundamental and its first 5 overtones. That last or highest overtone which we can readily hear (merely divide a vibrating string into six equal sections), gives us the interval of the minor third, and because it's difficult to distinguish compared to lower overtones it produces the unsettled or disturbed or sad or tragic sound of music in minor keys. People are surprised to learn that this 'feeling' comes to us from nature (basic physics). It's not artificial or traditional. Even higher overtones like the 9th, 11th and 13th are used in jazz and modern music, but they're derived very simply in the same manner, i.e. divide the string or column of air by 13 to get the highest overtone used in the Western tradition.


----------

